
Alexa, Siri, Cortana: The Problem with All-Female Digital Assistants - tambourine_man
https://www.wsj.com/articles/alexa-siri-cortana-the-problem-with-all-female-digital-assistants-1487709068
======
everyone
Didnt read (login wall, couldnt be arsed) but, I'm assuming they are all
copying each other so their competitor doesnt have a 'feature' they dont +
originally copied star trek TNG who probably copied some older pulp sci-fi.

Does anyone actually use these things? They seem awfully gimmicky to me.

